# Newbie wanting advice



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello to all, my wife and have just moved with our cats to the Kamares area of Tala, Paphos. Other than the cost of transporting 2 small cats (£750+, ouch!), all has gone well.
Renting a villa at present, CYTA registration was easy if lengthy and witn 12mbs internet, new security locks on all doors and the installation of some additional heating, all I need now is a reliable, legal access to some English language T.V.
The villa has a Russian sattelite system with one English channel RTS news. Boy! This makes Fox news look liberal. Sadly no coverage of the winter Olympics other than bashing the E.U. and America, so, help please.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I have moved your post and given you a thread of your own.
I am sure that you will get plenty of advice on TV as there are so many different systems available here which allow you to watch English television.
We are currently looking for a different system as we are gradually losing the sky channels and are considering going for an android box which allows you stream programmes from the internet to your TV. These boxes are very reasonable and apart from the initial outlay there is no ongoing subscription. 

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Check the previous threads for more information on this.

Android box feeding an existing TV or a Smart TV is the way to go.

Pete


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

*IPTV box*

Helo and thanks.
I have been given an IPTV box to "try out".
I find thet despite having a 12mbs internet service fro CYTA the stutter and almost complete loss of the BBC after 18.00, not worth the €300 being asked.
Is the IPTV box the "Android" box you were referring tyo?
Alan

I have moved your post and given you a thread of your own.
I am sure that you will get plenty of advice on TV as there are so many different systems available here which allow you to watch English television.
We are currently looking for a different system as we are gradually losing the sky channels and are considering going for an android box which allows you stream programmes from the internet to your TV. These boxes are very reasonable and apart from the initial outlay there is no ongoing subscription. 

Veronica[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can get an Android box for €120 euros from a computer shop on the road to coral bay. They will load the programmes you need onto it and install it for you in that price. 
€300 is a rip off.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an android box and they are amazing! 

Just overdosed on a series I used to watch in the UK, it is on the a/box up to season 5 which isn't aired in the UK yet.

All the top films are there, the daily tabloids plus UK and lots of other radio stations.

Worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Where did you get your box from Geraldine, and how much was it?


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

*Android box, location?*

Many thanks for this advice, how close to Coral Bay is the computer shop please?
Is it nearer the McDpnalds end of that road, or nearer Coral Bay?
Alan
You can get an Android box for €120 euros from a computer shop on the road to coral bay. They will load the programmes you need onto it and install it for you in that price. 
€300 is a rip off.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

A guy in Peyia, he trailed all the way up here to Never Never Land, I paid €200 in total but I purchased a cordless mouse too in that figure.

Worth it's wait in gold for the Winter.... and for when visitors descend and need to watch something.

A friend, who manages villas, has had them put into the properties.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Head towards Coral Bay, the second set of traffic lights (St George hotel being the first set) It is on the left just before the lights.
I don't remember what it's called.

Veronica


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

many thanks.


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

*All sorted*

Found the place Paphos Computers, the manager took me through all the attributtes of the system (with patience!) and I bought the slightly more expensive one as it had a digital audio output for my sound system.
Your assistance was and is much appreciated.
The IPTV box is going back and I saved €150, makes a Scottish heart a tad warmer.
Alan.


----------



## expatantigua (Feb 16, 2014)

Next request is your advice regarding household and garden rubbish.
Whilst in Kamares there is a regular garbage pick up, I need to find a council tip.
The garden stuff and clutter needs a tad more than a plastic bag!
Is there an official tip in the area?
Alan


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Head towards Coral Bay, the second set of traffic lights (St George hotel being the first set) It is on the left just before the lights.
> I don't remember what it's called.
> 
> Veronica


Sounds like Paphos Computers...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Sounds like Paphos Computers...
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Keep up Martyn, you are out of date


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

ah! just saw your last post!!


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

There is a tip for garden rubbish in Tala, its on the right hand side on the road down to
Kissonerga / Coral Bay just passed the covered picnic site.There is a chain across the opening and it is only open certain times . Best to check with the municipality office in Tala village for opening times.


----------

